# Bandit the Siberian Husky



## Speed Demoness (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello Mother!!
Didn't know you joined?? =P

I have some great pictures of bandit to put up!


----------



## Speed Demoness (Apr 23, 2008)

Helo Laurel !
told you i would join


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

More photo's of bandit, and a few of Ben =]









Bandit by the back door









Bandit when he was a puppy and Ben









Bandit chewing on his foot...


----------



## Speed Demoness (Apr 23, 2008)

those pics are so old Laurel !


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

I know, but they're really cute, put some better photo's of Ben up =]


----------



## Speed Demoness (Apr 23, 2008)

i will later ! tea time now 
the dogs must be fed


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely dog ...great pics


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

great pics...


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Speed Demoness (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------

